# Mexican Appitizers??



## pdswife (Apr 14, 2005)

Any one know of any ?  Not too messy, we're having a poker party so I don't want anything too greasy.  

Thanks!!
Trish


----------



## Lugaru (Apr 14, 2005)

Not messy:

Quesadilla cut into strips, maybe with dip, filled with a variety of stuff from chorizo to diced vegetables. 

Sandwichon: a bizare take on canape's served mostly at childrens birthday parties. Basically layers and layers of white bread with your favorite stuff in between. Most comonly between layers you will find mixes such as tuna with mayo, deviled ham with mayo, cheez wiz, ham or all of the above. Some crazier mothers will frost it with a mix of mayonase and spices. Then it's cut into small slices like cake and eaten with a fork. 

Jalapenos reyenos: slice open some fresh jalapeno peppers, soak them in a mix of vinager, oil and salt for about an hour and stuff them with anything you want. For example chopped shirmp with mayonase and raw onion, large chunks of sharp cheese and ham or panela cheese with spices.

Torta: a grinder roll will be fine for this. I suggest one of 3 variations:
Puerco pivil (lugaru's cheat way): stuff the grinder roll with pulled pork that has been mixed with a dab of ketchup, spoon of white vinagre, two spoons of orange juice and spicy red pepper. 
Torta cubana: pulled pork, ham, cheese, refried black beans and all the fixings (lettuce, tomato, onion, etc). 
Torta de picadillo: brown ground beef with some olives, raisins, a pinch of cinamon, cracked peppercorns, onions, garlic and if you are feeling adventorous a little fruit such as peach and banana. 

Messy but worth it:

Sangre de cochi: Mix chilli powder with lots of lime juice and have sticks of cucomber, jicama and carrots sticking out of it. 

Tacos al vapor: use steam to warm up corn tortillas, put a mix of potato and beef in them and fold them in half. Put like 4 on some one's plate and drench in runny blended beans. 

One last one:

Tostadas: you need those large round tortilla chips they sell, put some pulled meat on them (chicken, pork, beef... whatever), a dab of beans, crumbled cheese, shredded lettuce and serve with limes and hot sauce.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow!  Thanks!  I knew I could count on you!  

I really like the sound of the Jalapenos reyenos!  Delish!!


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 15, 2005)

*Stuffed Jalapenos*


1 (11.5 oz.) jar whole jalapeno peppers
½ (8 oz.) pkg. cream cheese, softened 
1 tablespoon sour cream
¼ teaspoon garlic powder
1 green onion bunch, finely diced
3 tablespoons cheddar cheese, finely shredded
1/3 cup finely chopped walnuts

Cut each pepper in half lengthwise; remove seeds. Rinse with cold water and drain on paper towels. Combine cream cheese, sour cream, garlic powder, green onion, and cheese. Pipe or spoon into pepper halves. Chill. Before serving sprinkle walnuts over pepper halves. Makes 2 dozen.


*Siesta Roll Ups*


Prep Time: 20 min.
Source: Better Homes and Gardens


Ingredients
2 large poblano peppers
2 medium sweet red peppers
1/2 of an 8-ounce tub plain cream cheese product (about 1/2 cup)
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 tablespoon snipped fresh cilantro
2 teaspoons lime juice
1/8 teaspoon ground red pepper
4, 7- or 8-inch flour tortillas


Directions:

*1. *To roast poblano and sweet red peppers, halve peppers and remove stems, membranes, and seeds. Place peppers, cut side down, on a foil-lined baking sheet. Bake in a 425 degrees F oven for 20 to 25 minutes or until skin is bubbly and browned. Wrap the peppers in the foil; let stand for 15 to 20 minutes or until cool enough to handle. Pull the skin off gently and slowly using a paring knife, cut peppers into thin strips. 

*2. *Meanwhile, stir together the cream cheese, garlic, cilantro, lime juice, and ground red pepper. Spread tortillas with cream cheese mixture. Lay poblano and red pepper strips over cream cheese. Roll up tortillas. Wrap with clear plastic wrap. Refrigerate up to 6 hours. Unwrap and bias-slice wraps crosswise into 1-1/4-inch slices. Makes about 24 pieces for 8 to 10 appetizer servings.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh wow!  Now I'm hungry!!!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 15, 2005)

My kids love this grilled cheese appetizer

1-1/2 Tab. olive oil
1-large onion, chopped, I use white
2-large tomatoes, seeded and chopped..I've used drained canned tomatoes
1/4 tea. ground cinnamon
4-6 fresh jalapenos or other small chiles , stemmed and chopped
2-lbs. jack, munster or fontina cheese
1-C. small cooked shrimp
 1- whole pepper for garnish
Fried tortilla chips cut into 6-8 wedges...One thing here is, instead of corn tortillas my family prefers the flour ones fried for this appy..
Prepare your tortillas and set aside.
Heat oil in large fry pan over med heat. 
when oil is hot, add onion and cook til soft, about 10 min. 
Add tomatoes and cinnamon. Increase heat to high and cook 1 min. Add chiles and if you want add salt to taste.
Set aside...
Meanwhile, trim rind from cheese and cut into 1/4 inch thick slices. Arrange in an 8-10 inch heat proof baking dish at least 1-1/2 in. deep overlapping cheese to cover bottom. ( at this point you can cover and let stand for up to 4 hrs. at room temp; cover and refrigerate tomatoe mix separtly. Just before serving spread tomatoe mix over cheese in a 6-inch circle over top of cheese, sprinkle with shrimp. Garnish with whole chile Place dish on a grill about 4-6 inches over med-hot coals on BBQ. As cheese melts move dish to cooler part of BB  Offer flour chips as scoops  Makes 12 servings..
kadesma


----------



## MJ (Apr 15, 2005)

How about this? This is on my "must make soon" list.


			
				kansasgirl said:
			
		

> This is a great recipe - a different twist on an old favorite. They are great served with additional raspberry preserves for dipping.
> 
> Raspberry Cream Cheese Jalapenos
> Jalapeno peppers, seeded and split lengthwise
> ...


----------



## pdswife (Apr 15, 2005)

They sound wonderful MJ.. but, the thought of deep frying anything with 12 semi-drunk people around scares me just a little too much.    But, some day they'd be great for a smaller Mexican dinner.


----------



## MJ (Apr 15, 2005)

pdswife1 said:
			
		

> They sound wonderful MJ.. but, the thought of deep frying anything with 12 semi-drunk people around scares me just a little too much.


  You are so right Pds. I'm going to move this into the Appetizer forum BTW. Good luck!

Let us know how it went. OK?


----------



## pdswife (Apr 15, 2005)

I will MJ.  

I'm sure it will be a fun night.


----------



## auntdot (Apr 16, 2005)

Just an idea but I might take cream cheese and put it in the blender with some jarred red peppers to which some hot sauce has been added.

Might then mix in some very finely diced onion.

Then spread the stuff on a cracker and top with a slice of hot pepper and a slice of olive, black, green, or both.

Or put on a slice of thinly sliced cuke and again add a sliver of pepper.

Or top with a thin slice of a grape or cherry tomato.

You can quickly and easily make a variety and put out an attractive plate. Garnish with some red peppers, jalapenos, tortilla chips, or whatever you wish.

Call them Tex-Mex galletas, very authentic you know, or something that sounds appropriate.

Just a thought.


----------

